# NOMINATE: Best "Box" Skyscraper



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best "Box" Skyscraper*

Nominate what you think are the *best "box"-style skyscrapers* in the world. These must be cuboid-shaped towers with a square floorplate running from base to top - no setbacks or pinnacle features - just a pure box shape. You are allowed 3 choices.

Please use this thread for nominating only, and preferably a maximum of 1 or 2 pictures per nomination. If you wish to
discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. In each contest, users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote in the following contest. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Please do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Here are my choices.


*Aon Center, Chicago*












*Trump World Tower, New York City*












*HSBC Tower (8 Canada Square), London*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Cheung Kong Centre, HK*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's actually *Cheung Kong Center*. The convention 're'/'er' is not uniformly applied throughout Hong Kong.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

*Seagram Building, New York City*
Completed: 1958
Architect: Ludwig Mies van der Rohe











*Secretariat Tower, United Nations Headquarters, New York City*
Completed: 1952
Architect: Le Corbusier (and others)


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheung Kong Center
Aon Center, Chicago
hmmm... Trump World Tower


----------



## Subliving (Jul 1, 2006)

HSBC Tower London
AON Chicago
Secretariat Tower New York

Subliving.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

TD Tower, Toronto
Cheung Kong Centre, HK
Aon Center, Chicago


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Seagram Building, New York

OCAD, Toronto










_Not the conventional box, but although lying on the other axis, is still a box._


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Hmmm... :sly:


----------



## harvesterofsorrows (Nov 5, 2005)

Aon Chicago


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*chase manhattan bank...New York City, USA*


----------



## live69 (Sep 6, 2005)

Shinjuku Mitsui Building (Tokyo)


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

poshbakerloo said:


>



Can people include the city/location in their choices please?

Makes it easier when I'm counting up the nominations. Thanks.


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Can people include the city/location in their choices please?
> 
> Makes it easier when I'm counting up the nominations. Thanks.


Look at the title of his post. It says Chase Manhattan Bank.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Colpatra Tower, Bogotá, Colombia*



















*Seagram Building, New York, USA*










*Mirador de Sanchinarro, Madrid, Spain*



















Bye!


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

djrules5454 said:


> Look at the title of his post. It says Chase Manhattan Bank.


Yes, but I might not necessarily know what city it's in.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

wjfox2002 said:


> Yes, but I might not necessarily know what city it's in.


i added it...by the way he is just trying to show off that he knows where Manhattan is...


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

It would easily be the AON center in Chicago.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Obviously I know where Manhattan is ...!

Just because a building or company is named after a city though, doesn't necessarily mean it's in that city. Anyway, the point is that I don't want to spend time checking or looking up where towers are... because setting up the contest takes long enough as it is.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Seagram Building.New York City.
Trump World Tower.New York City.
Aon Center.Chicago.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

Can I nominate a third? :colgate:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*1211 Avenue of the Americas, News Corporation Building, New York City, USA*


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Seagram Building, New York City, New York, USA*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

La Repuvlica said:


> Can I nominate a third? :colgate:


Of course, just edit your post.


----------



## live69 (Sep 6, 2005)

Cheung kong centre (Hong Kong)
Seagram building (New York)


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

*Trump World Tower*


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

A 114 meter high building from my hometown. Achmea Tower, Leeuwarden, The Netherlands.


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

HSBC Group Head Office at 8 Canada Square


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

for me it is the Aon Center Chicago!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

if HSBC building is considered as boxy,then that's my favorite.Hsbc in London i meant


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheung kong, hong kong.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

TD Tower Toronto


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Can they be nominated if they have radio towers up top? If so, here are my nominations.

HSBC Tower, London
BMO Tower, Toronto
World Trade Center, New York City (until 2001)


----------



## brett-938 (Jun 12, 2007)

TD Tower -- Toronto, Canada









First Canadian Place -- Toronto, Canada









Trump World Tower -- NYC


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Seagram- New York
HSBC Tower- London
Trump World Tower- New York


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Trump World Tower - New York
First Canadian Place - Toronto
Td Tower Toronto


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Come on, more nominations please.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Not a famous one by any means, but how about Oxford House in Tai Koo Place, Island East, Hong Kong?

I don't have a picture of the whole building, but here's part of the façade:


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

HSBC - London
First Canadian Place - Toronto


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Oops I just realised Oxford House isn't actually a 'cube'.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

More nominations please.  I'll be closing this contest soon.


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

*One Raffles Quay - Singapore*

1 Raffles Quay (245 + 140m / 50 + 28 floors)




























thanks to the various photographers


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

One in Melbourne. Click on the bold text to go to the Emporis page for information & more pics. The architects of the 
John Hancock Center, Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP came to Melbourne @ the time of design stage to consult 
Yuncken Freeman Architects Pty Ltd on this one. You can see some similarities re the diagonal braces albethem 
a lot smaller and also the cladding.

*140 William Street*










Pic by Fabian:










Evening pic by mugley:










...


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

Aon Center Chicago, no doubt.
Maybe the twin towers in NY too?


----------



## Dr_Strangelove (Jun 23, 2007)

John Hancock Building, Chicago










Aon Building










WTC1 & 2


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

*Tower 115, Bratislava, 115 metres high*


----------



## chswrdokc (Aug 25, 2007)

wjfox2002 said:


> Here are my choices.
> 
> 
> *Aon Center, Chicago*
> ...


I couldn't agree more! Nice taste ^_^


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Seagram - NYC


----------



## boomboom (Aug 16, 2007)

WTC,Aon,8 canada,first canadian place.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

La Repuvlica said:


> [B*Mirador de Sanchinarro, Madrid, Spain*


:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## florr0 (Aug 22, 2007)

HSBC Tower , London
Aon Center , Chicago
Trump World Tower , New York City


----------

